# Skunk#1



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, if I had a friend that just ordered 10 Skunk#1 from Nirvana and if they got home... I mean to his house. And he was working with a 400W MH for Veggie, and 400W HPS for flowering. And he wanted to make a growroom out in his garage out of plywood and some 2X4's. He has a plan on what he wants to do but would like to know how these Skunks are going to want to grow. Would you recommend a 4X4 room? Or maybe a 3X3? Are they going to be a bushy plant? I think he could do a 4X2 very easliy, but is this going to be enough room? And how many plants should be flowered in there? I am thinking 4 in a 4X2... maybe 4X2-1/2. I know he is going to have to learn while doing it to understand it. But though one of you guys might be able to help a friend if you have any experience with this plant. Anything, nutes, light, water... anything that this plant reacts to well. Thanks guys.


----------



## joegrow22 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey laylow,
"your friend" should really build his growbox based on the size he wants his plants.  A mj plant will grow to any size, and depending on how you trim it and what kinda light you use, it will either become bushy or tall and skinny.  Under a 400 w mh, it will probably do pretty good.  Like i say again, the grow room depends on how many plants you want to grow and how tall.  The bigger you make it, the more yield you are going to get.  As for the nutes , watering etc.... You should read some grow journals and they should help you out. 
I hope i helped , but im just stressing its all up to you 
joegrow


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 22, 2006)

laylow...I am currently growing skunk #1, this is a reasonably flexible strain, but you will need to read up on LST (low stress training) and topping if you are going to limit yourself in size.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, my friend is going to be limited in square feet. But the height is not a problem. You think it would be better to only top once, and let it do it's thing? I just don't know how bushy it is. I am going to go check out the grow journals. Then ask questions. I should have done that before I asked. But, it makes for good conversation.


----------

